# Spooky and me



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

This is my story of how I got Spooky...or is it How Spooky got me??

Well lets see it was August when I got Spooky, so I've really only had him about 4 months but the way we "click" its like it was meant to be from the very start.

I was at PetSmart looking at the kittens like I had ususally done for the past two months, deciding on which one I should get. Finally I had got enough money to adopt one and get the essential needs and toys. I had been looking at a tiny little black kitten that was about 8 weeks old and had my heart set on buying him. It was just at the last minuite that Spooky caught my eye. He meowed in a very playful way and stuck his paw outside of the cage as if to say "hey come here.." and I went to look at him. Spooky was beautiful and very loving when I walked toward him and he was already quite a bit older than the other kittens. He was 2 months shy of turning 1. 

After I played with Spooky a bit, I had a feeling in my heart that THIS was the one I needed to get and I am sooooooo happy I did. I love my lil Spooky. I just hope he is as happy with me as I am him.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Spooky*

Spooky sounds lovely. I am sure he is really happy with you.

seashell


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

What a nice adoption story!


----------

